# Replacing Rusted Outdoor Stove Panel Screws And Help Needed



## Okie camper (Jul 9, 2015)

I've decided to replace any screws that are rusting on my 2005 26RS. Tonight I removed the rusted screws from the exterior panel of my outdoor stove and I can't figure out what they are as the rusted shafts are very small with no threads. Either the threads and most of the shaft have rusted away or they are something I'm not familiar with and don't see how they could hold anything. Can someone pull a screw and tell me what you have? I need to replace all 4.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm camping at the moment so I don't have the tools with me to measure a screw. You could take out one screw and try to measure the hole. Go to the hardware store and buy screws based on knowing that the screws needed will either be the same diameter as the hole or the next size larger than the hole depending on if they bite into the first hole our only pass through it. Even if you buy two sets of four screws it will probably only cost an extra fifty cents.


----------



## Okie camper (Jul 9, 2015)

thefulminator said:


> I'm camping at the moment so I don't have the tools with me to measure a screw. You could take out one screw and try to measure the hole. Go to the hardware store and buy screws based on knowing that the screws needed will either be the same diameter as the hole or the next size larger than the hole depending on if they bite into the first hole our only pass through it. Even if you buy two sets of four screws it will probably only cost an extra fifty cents.


Thanks, I guessed and put in what I believe to be slightly larger screws but they did not seem to lock up very tight. Suspect water damage behind the skin. Do the screws just go into into the plastic base of the stove or a wooden frame?

Robert


----------

